# Equivalent d'Iphone Remote ?



## endavent (8 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

depuis 2 ans j'utilise l'excellent logiciel Iphone Remote, qui permet de manière très simple de piloter les fonctions essentielles de son Mac à distance :
- lancer des applications
- lancer des scripts (par exemple mettre en veille, éteindre l'ordinateur)
- accéder à des fichiers 
- mais aussi prendre une photo avec l'Isight ou prendre une capture d'écran
et le tout depuis n'importe quel réseau Wifi ou 3G

Il nécessite simplement l'installation d'un petit logiciel sur le Mac et d'accéder à son Mac à distance via son IP après avoir ouvert une passerelle.

Malheureusement c'est un logiciel qui n'évolue plus depuis 2007 et iOS5 l'a rendu inopérant. 

J'utilise par ailleurs pour un contrôle plus poussé Teamviewer qui fonctionne très bien mais il ne me permet pas aussi rapidement de lancer un simple script de mise en veille et surtout de prendre un "snapshot" avec la webcam ou l'écran de mon Mac.

J'ai bien cherché sur l'Appstore un équivalent mais aucun ne me paraît aussi complet. Et en plus il était gratuit !

Connaîtriez-vous la perle rare qui le remplacerait ?

Merci par avance


----------



## endavent (16 Novembre 2011)

Personne ne sait ? Ou cela n'existe pas ?


----------



## arbaot (16 Novembre 2011)

j'utilise Pocket Cloud de wyse


----------



## endavent (17 Novembre 2011)

Pocket Cloud n'est qu'un logiciel de prise de contrôle du Mac ou du PC à distance, comme Team Viewer, VNC, Logmein, etc ....

Iphone remote n'est pas la même chose : pas de contrôle de l'écran, mais plutôt un écran avec des icones permettant de naviguer simplement dans les applications, et surtout contrôler la webcam de l'ordinateur pour prendre des photos, et réaliser une capture d'écran de l'ordinateur.


----------

